# Brand new 2012 20hp 4stroke suzuki



## scoobeb

Well for the heck of it i was just running by internetoutboards.com website and they just came out with a brand new efi 15&20hp 4stroke outboard.The problem i see is it's based on the 9.9,and 15 platform.Has anyone heard anything about this motor?I know it's brand new but i know people probally already have one.

Maybe there is someone here who tested one.It does have a hair more cc's at 327 and it's (efi)at only 97lbs.The main thing is will it have enough or more power then it's cousins to be worth spending the extra money.If anyone has any info would love to hear about it.


----------



## lovedr79

Never heard anything bad about them. Hope its better than my merc 20


----------



## Johny25

That seems to be a lot of hp to get out of a 327cc motor. Most 20's are 350cc or better and almost all 25hp motors nowadays run 500cc plus.

Merc 25hp 4 stroke 526cc
Honda 25 552cc
Yamy 25hp 4 stroke 498cc
E-tec 25hp 2 stroke 577cc

That is twice the motor for only 5 more hp...... I wouldn't buy a suzi myself. There is no replacement for displacement :lol: But that is just my 2 cents


----------



## scoobeb

Wow i figured there would be some more talk about this new line of motors.No one has any thoughts on these motors.Not to many suzuki fans out here.I just thought it was neat to see a 20hp in a efi plus they knocked up the power a bit all in the same 97lb package.That seems pretty impressive.


----------



## DaveInGA

If over the years no one noticed, running electronic fuel injection allows manufacturers to increase compression ratios, thereby getting more horse power. In the very old days (Just before they began to significantly increase cubic inches.) when the fuel wasn't unleaded corn water, horse power added up to three things: *compression, carburetor and cam*. Since electronic fuel injection (and the related sensors) allows for very precise spark and fuel control (much better than any carburetor with a distributor), the manufacturer's were able to increase compression significantly as well as using much more radical cam ratios (Can't remember if ratios is the right word.). 

If Suzuki is using fuel injection, it is entirely within reason they can get significantly increased horsepower out of the same displacement motor. After all, Ford and Chevrolet are now manufacturing V-8 engines displacing significantly less than the very under powered 1980's 350 and 351 cubic inch engines. These little engines are producing over 200 horsepower and getting 20 miles to the gallon average (like the little 4.3L in my 2004 red Ford F150 truck).

That Tahatsu has been able to solve how to get fuel injection into the small cubic inch engines is a great thing for all of us. Let's hope the rest of the companies follow suit. Soon we'll have 4 cycle engines as light or lighter than the 2 cycles of the past with more horsepower and nobody will be missing the "good ole days." 

For my own part, I'm so glad to see the junk vehicles I had to deal with in the eighties gone I just can't say. Underpowered, troublesome and lasted at most 100K miles or so, many of them, in spite of good maintenance. Nothing like the Ford Trucks I have now, 120K and running like new cars.


----------



## chattahoochee

I am a big proponent of Suzuki outboards.

However I can add nothing of real value regarding the motor in question.

My stance is this; if it's a new Suzuki 4 stroke it's a heckuva good motor.

When I repower my boat with a new motor it will be a Suzuki.


----------



## DanMC

scoobeb said:


> Wow i figured there would be some more talk about this new line of motors.No one has any thoughts on these motors.Not to many suzuki fans out here.I just thought it was neat to see a 20hp in a efi plus they knocked up the power a bit all in the same 97lb package.That seems pretty impressive.


scoobeb......You are right about not too many Suzuki fans here....it seems that unless you want to chat Mercury or e-tech by Rude ...ok maybe Yamaha a little...,most other brands are not so "popular"...God help you if you wanna chat Honda...it's kinda odd because i'm sure a good percentage of people that can't digest Japanese made outboards...probably drive a Honda =D> or maybe a Buick :roll: .
Dan.


----------



## Johny25

Fact is all newer outboards made by the big marine companies are well built. Each motor has there own little claim or nitch in the market. If you got the doe to buy a new motor you really can't go wrong if you stick with one of the big names basically. So it comes down to looks then, and man that E-tec blue looks good! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac

I would have to take a guess that with the right mods my Johnson 15 would be well capable of producing 25hp on a dyno. This would include a very custom tuned expansion chamber, as well as porting and carb mods, IMO no reason 300-350 ccs cant produce 20 hp with EFI.


----------



## Johny25

I know these little motors can produce this type of horse power, but the question becomes, for how long? And how reliable will they be? Race engines are not made to run for 20 years...... but I expect my new outboard to run that long if I bought one. And that is where having a larger motor to produce the same horsepower will outlast the smaller cc motor.

Sure you can squeeze 250hp out of a 4 cylinder engine but for how long, 30-40-50,000 miles? My 350 V8 will run 300,000 with it's eyes closed......... that is my point about displacement is all.


----------



## scoobeb

Well i hope someone gets one to let us know how good or bad they are.I do know that all the motors of today are pretty solid as long as taken care of.I guess my thing is will this 20hp perform as good as a merc,yamaha or tohatsu since the displacement is different.I would think being only 97lbs is a great start.Plus it's efi which should make it a breeze to start.

I have had a 25hp 4stroke merc before and it was a dog no matter what i did to it,but i got to say it started everytime on one pull and that was great.From what i can gather the merc 20hp/tohatsu(same motor except for a few features)seems to have the most power due to a better gear ratio.I'm sure it's not that big of a difference.

The thing that i can't get is how did they add efi and some more displecement to the motor and the weight never moved from the original 15hp of 97lbs.I'm trying to sell my motor and i may go out on the edge and buy the 20hp suzuki.Whats the worst that can happen,i won't like it and then i will sell it if that happens.I can honestly say i have never owned a suzuki but it seems a ton of people love them.


----------



## earl60446

I ain't saying much because my old 48hp spl johnson is running good and it is all I need as long as it keeps running good, as beat up as it is. OTOH, I used to own a 10hp honda and it was a great motor as far as being the trolling motor on my 20 ft boat, never failed to start, ran great, great mpg but kinda heavy. Have no idea if it was truly 10hp as my 20ft boat only got up to 6mph at it full throttle. I have no fear of asian outboards and my next outboard may be one.
Tim


----------



## tnriverluver

I am currently running a new Merc 20 4 stroke on a 1542 tracker and could not be happier so far. The Merc is pushing my boat 32 Mph which is considerbly faster than the old Evinrude 25 could do. Go for it and I think you will be pleased. The weight on that Suz. is way lighter than the 135lbs of the Merc.


----------



## lovedr79

You're getting 32? What prop and how much weight?


----------



## Johny25

I was wondering the same thing. That is very fast for a 20hp :shock:


----------



## scoobeb

I'm glad someone asked that about the speed he's geting with a 20hp 4stroke.That seems a bit fast unless he added a turbo button.I have a 1442 alumacraft jon boat with a 25hp 2stroke merc and i get close to 32mph on a calm slick day.Man maybe i need to go with the 20hp 4stroke merc.I know their strong motors but that is a power house at 32mph.

I guess anything is possible with the right setup.


----------



## Johny25

Well lets just clarify a few things.........

The Merc 20hp 4 stroke has a 2.15:1 gearcase (the newer ones at least) and I believe they come with a 10 pitch prop. Take into account that the recommended RPM range is 5400-6100 and add all that up and you get a best case scenario at 6100rpm of about 24-25mph. And that is giving it a 9-10% slip ratio which is better than most props get.

In order to hit 32mph with that motor you would have to be turning a 13 pitch prop at 6100rpm with 7-9% slip....... pretty much impossible sorry 

My guess is he mixed up his numbers and meant 23mph not 32mph :wink:


----------



## Butthead

Found an article about it here:
https://features.boats.com/boat-con...&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed28Features)

Local dealer charges the same price for a Merc 20hp and the 'Zuke 20hp EFI. I think I'll be looking at these pretty hard when it's new motor time.


----------



## tnriverluver

No mix up on my speed. This is actual GPS indicated speed with me @200, 50lbs of gear, a 50 lb dog, plus full tank of full (6 gals), 190lb hull weight, and 10inch factory prop. Yes I was amazed myself, like I said this is faster than my old 25 evinrude!! Add trolling motor, battery, 2 seats etc to the total weight. Guessing but probably 600lbs or so total. I actually have video posted on Facebook from my very first breakin outing back in March but have no idea how to share it on here. I might add I have been boating for over 40 years from 12 ft jon boats, to 21 ft 80 mph bassboats, to 24 ft cuddy cabins. Pretty familiar with boat performance numbers. This boat cruises comfortably at 25-26 mph at around 3/4 throttle.


----------



## tnriverluver

On the Suzuki if it is fuel injected definitely go that route. I know with my new Merc the carb is the real weak link with this crappy gas we have now days and the carb is not covered under their 5 year warranty. $450 or so to replace!!


----------



## tnriverluver

I bought my 20hp Merc electric start from this co. back in Dec for $3099 with free shipping. Three days later it was dropped at my door truck freight and he even wheeled it into my Garage!!!! I see they have gone up $200 since but are still free shipping and no tax here at least. https://www.solutiononemaritime.com/49-mercury-portable-outboards-15-hp- I have no affiliation with this company whatsoever but they gave me great service and a fantastic price at the time.


----------



## scoobeb

The suzuki looks like a winner to me.Plus you are getting a motor with efi at just 97lbs how can you beat that.I can't see how it wouldn't perform as good as a merc or yamaha in the same class.Just sheding like 15 to 20lbs will help a bit.The site internetoutboards has them advertised for like $2725 now but you can call them and they usually will do a way better price.I'm going to try and get one once i get a good full review of one first.

Usually new motors have some type of kink that needs to be worked out so i will wait a bit to see.I'm not in any rush to buy.I am going to get a new 4stroke probally by the end of the yr.I have a 25hp 2stroke merc now that i will never part with.I want a nice little one man boat that i can enjoy by myself and get into some skinny water and not have to use a ton of gas.The merc is good on gas but not like a 4stroke will be.Now i just have to play the waiting game if i can.


----------



## tnriverluver

For the 20 Merc non believers here is the video I had posted on Facebook. I think you can watch this one. My first one minute wide open run during break-in.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=395806340433796


----------



## Johny25

Ok I couldn't watch the video because my flash player is not up to date but I will say this. And I mean no disrespect to your 40 years of boating and experience. But I do understand math and physics and the only way for you to hit 32mph with that motor's gearcase and a 10 pitch prop is to turn your engine at 7,265 RPM and have ZERO slip. This is not even possible so something is amiss with your GPS or something. 

If you had your engine at its max RPM of 6250 with a 10 pitch prop and I give you a very good hypothetical 8% slip ratio you would only still be doing 25mph. Now if you had zero slip (not even possible mind you) you would only be at 28mph with a 10 pitch prop on a 2.15:1 gearcase at 6250 RPM

It is just not mathematically or physically possible with that gearcase, prop, and that motor's RPM range to even come close to 32mph


----------



## scoobeb

I mean no disrespect also on that but i have a 1442 alumacraft that is like 20lbs more then your boat.By myself and i mean bare bones(nothing but the wooden floor i have in it)with a 25hp 2stroke merc i can hit 32mph.The 25hp merc will smoke the 20hp 4stroke in over all speed and belive me i love the 20hp 4stroke merc but i have ran one and they do have a ton of power for what they are but that seems a bit out of reach.

I guess anything is possible though [-o< .
Plus i'm also running a 13pitch prop.Why not make a video on you tube i would love to see that because if that is accurate i may be getting the 20hp 4stroke merc instead of a suzuki for real.No playing games there.I have had my eye on the merc for a long time but when a motor of similar size comes out with efi it's hard not to have a dilemma now on what to get.One thing is for sure unless i can get a pretty penny for my 25hp 2stroke merc that will be a keeper.

I love my merc it revs up like a racing engine and keeps the skeeters at bay so they don't bite the heck out of me.I love 2stroke smoke.


----------



## tnriverluver

I agree with the math (I am an Industrial Engineer) but two different Gps have verified this speed. Iphone app which is spot on with my truck speedo and a Motorola GPS. Many others with similar setups are running the same which is what led me to purchase this motor over going with the Merc 25 which is much heavier and exspensive. I did a year of research before making my decision and personally did not expect this kind of speed. Like I posted earlier my older 25hp Evinrude only pushed this exact setup 27 tops. Don't know how tired that motor is or the pitch of the prop, but it runs great. I was greatly disappointed that I had to take this motor back in before I ever got a chance to run it for a factory recall about the crankcase bolts possibly not being torqued right at the factory. This motor just touches the rev limiter on occasion but that is not a problem since most of the lakes I fish are idle speed only.(My main reason for wanting 4 stroke) I rarely run full throttle unless absolutely needed. There are quite a few videos on Youtube of the Merc and Tohatsu's pushing two or more people in much heavier boats than mine running 25-27 mph! Here is a link to my boat running the 25hp Evinrude. Note this motor has a 20hp cover but is a true 25 horse motor. Previous owner lived on a restricted lake somewhere in N.C. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=252604171420681&set=vb.100000132995307&type=2&theater


----------



## tnriverluver

On the Merc - Suzuki thing I would definitely go Zuk! I own 4 motorcycles, 3 boats, 8 outboard engines, 2 generators, Lawn mowers, a 1969 Firebird Drag race car, etc and all are carbed. With this many toys it is just not possible for me to use them regularly and trying to keep them running with todays gas is nearly impossible. Fuel injection just doen't seem to have as many issues after sitting for a while. Stabil etc just doesn't work as well with this gas that may have as much as 25% alcohol depending on how much the dummies decide to blend with the gas at the terminals.
Also the advertised weight is much lighter on the Zuk. After putting my motor on my boat by myself with my bad back I never want to have to lift it back off which is what I prefer to do for winter storage.

He who dies with the most toys wins a major headache and repair bills LOL


----------



## tnriverluver

The biggest deciding factor on motor choice should be what your nearby dealers will service under warranty!!!!! As I said in my earlier post I had a recall 1 month after my purchase and we have a good Merc service center here. I had looked at the Tohatsu which is the same motor and cheaper price but the nearest service center is 90 miles away. JMHO!


----------



## scoobeb

Yes the merc and tohatsu are very close to the same.Same powerhead and i'm sure there is a few other thing on the motors that are the same.On the other hand they are very different which alot people don't realize.That is the ratchet tilt that merc has.That is 100%priceless when it comes to simplicity.I have owned a 15hp 2stroke merc and i just fell in love with the ratchet system.Tohatsu doesn't offer that,it's strictly a merc feature.

The feature is on there smaller line 8hp to 20hp.That saves your back when you lift the motor because once the pin is set you never usually have to move it.That feature will probally do it for me if i decide to go with the merc.


----------



## Pappy

Theoretical pitch speed of the Merc at 6250 RPM. Note - Am going on the given prop pitch and gear ratio I read on these posts.

6250 x 10 x .465 x .0009469 =27.519MPH With zero Slippage. This would only be possible if the propeller was rotating through a solid......not water. 
Normal slippage for these smaller engines is around 15% bare minimum.
So..............27.519 x .85 = 23.39MPH 
Say what you want.....the math says otherwise and the math is not wrong. 
In order to believe this there would have to be alot more pitch, a vastly different gear ratio, or one Hell of alot more RPM that what the RPM limiter will allow.


----------



## Johny25

And some people accuse me of being all technical.....Pappy got it down to the thousanth mph :lol: 

I have the same gear ratio at 2.15:1 and my motor had to turn 5850 rpm with my 14 pitch SS to get to 31.8 mph (13% slip)


----------



## tnriverluver

This will be my last reply to the subject of my boat. I came here to help the OP make a decision and not brag about my boat speed. If you look in the top speed post you will see I also posted the speed of my other boat that should actually run 37-38 with a 50hp is only running 33-34. At 51 years old I have no reason to stretch the truth about what my equipment will or won't do. I had a 1993 Stratos 201 Pro xl with Johnson GT200 that would top out at a Squirrelly 80 mph with just me and 75 with partner and full tournament load. Guess that was impossible also. I expected to lose 2-3 mph over my 25hp Evinrude which was fine with me, just was not the case! When I get the chance I will take my video cam and gps and put up a UTube vid to prove I am correct. In the mean time I plan on enjoying the hell out of my little boat!!! To the OP I hope I was able to give you some helpful Information to make the right decision as none of the motors are what I consider cheap anymore and it is nice to get it right the first time.

Oh yeah and my 8 ft Baby basshunter will run 3mph with my Minn Kota C40 Endura!


----------



## Johny25

The only thing I can think (because I believe you are getting a reading of what you stated) is that your GPS is not reading correctly, you have a different gear ratio than what I think it is (1.75:1 or something), or you are running a 13 or 14 pitch prop. Really those are the only other explanations of how you could possibly hit the numbers that you are seeing #-o


----------



## scoobeb

I have know for a fact from speaking to mercury marine themselves their motors usually put out more horsepower then whats avertised on the motor.I have spoken to a ton of people who have mercs and all other brands of motors and i swear it seems all the people who have mercs swear by there power not so much with all the other brands.

I'm just talking over all speed they just seem to have alot of the competion beat hp for hp as far as 2strokes.There is a you tube video were 2 guys are fun racing.One guy has a 15hp super merc which is in general a 18hp re begged tohatsu.The other guy is running a 25hp 2stroke merc and the merc crushes it.Yes they had different boats but the weight of the boats and same amount of people were close in weight.He blew the doors off the yamaha.

Now please don't take me wrong i love yamaha.But the facts are the facts that mercs maybe not all but most seem to have more power then other brands.I was told that even the 25hp merc i have may actually put out 33hp instead of 25hp.Is that true i don't know but it would be awesome.I know my merc will do 32mph gps with just me and bare bones in my 210lb 1442 alumacraft jon boat.I have checked it over 10 times and it stays right on 32.7mph to be exact.That is with a 13pitch prop.I could probally go with a 15pitch and gain a few mph but i think the plane shot will suffer greatly.


----------



## Pappy

I wouldn't even go there as just about everything you just mentioned about Merc and horsepower is simply not the case. By law they are only able to produce and cerfify an engine at rated horsepower plus or minus 10%............period! End of discussion. Manufacturers watch this like a hawk as well and will put an errant manufacturer on notice in a heartbeat. Every manufacturer out there will routinely check competition. 
Now, having said that..........years and years ago.........back when the Mercs were Green on top and for alot of years that was exactly what was happening and they sold a ton of engines that way. Those little engines are still sought after these days and are routinely run at antique outboard events all around the country.


----------



## tnriverluver

Depending on the year of his 25 it could be equal to a 33hp engine because of the difference between crank shaft output and the new prop measured standard. That may be what the mechanic was eluding too. Just like my new 20hp is not much different power wise from my old 25 Evinrude rated at the crank.


----------



## Johny25

Well a newer post 85' or so 25hp would be comparable to a pre 1985 30hp or earlier 33's. And Pappy is dead on.....a motor with a 25hp badge on it can be anywhere from 22.5hp to 27.5hp and there are strict guidelines for this. 

Of course Mercury is going to tell you their motor's put out more HP than they badge them at...... oldest sales pitch in the business :lol: 

Fact is a 2 stroke HP to HP against a 4 stroke will outperform the 4 stroke hands down. That may change as technology of the 4 stroke improves but for now 2 strokes are still better performers HP to HP and pound for pound. Unless we are talking fuel economy. But the new E-tecs are as good or better than most 4 strokes in that area from what I understand. If I were a man with an extra 4 to 5k I would buy an 25-30hp Etec in a heart beat over any 4 stroke


----------



## tnriverluver

I have a 1947-48 7.5hp KE4 and a 1956 Comet Twin Silent six and you better believe these motors were way under rated. Neither have run since the early 80's due to availabilty of parts back then (namely water pump impellers) but with the advent of the internet almost every part is now available!!! One of these days!!!!!! Guess these should become my winter projects!


----------



## scoobeb

Yes you are right as far as out of the hole performance a 2stroke will smoke a 4stroke.But for top end all hp whether it's 2 or 4stroke will usually have the same top end give or take a mph or 2.I think that most of the smaller engines are the ones that suffer from this,like 30hp and down.

From what i gather most of the 4strokes perform pretty close to a 4stroke as long as their proped right and the tilt and trim is perfect.I've seen the merc 15hp 4stroke in action on a boat my buddy has and i have to say i was more then impressed with it.It got me and a buddy on plane right away,no issues at all.We gps the speed and with all fishing gear added cooler for food and water,a wooden floor we hit 25mph.Also the boat is a lite jon boat but that was still impressive.

Also i'm just passing on some info from mercury marine.The one thing i can say for sure even know i love yamaha a 25hp 2stroke merc will burn a 25hp 2stroke yamaha up.The merc i have tore up a newer 25hp yamaha and he even had a way lighter boat then me.I mean it wasn't like i was a ton past him but as far as out of the hole and getting it going it was night and day.The one thing that for the life of me as this subject has been brought up i'm sure a million times is what makes a merc motor different then a yamaha were you can run a yamaha at 100:1 oil and a merc is 50:1 oil.

I guess that is one of those things that everyone will have an opinion but never really have hard facts behind it.From what i have researched it seems like a 50/50 debate.The thing iv'e never seen yet is someone talking about a failure from a 100:1 oil ratio at least that was 100%proven without a doubt.I read a post on here somewere,it says when a motor has serious problems or freezes up it seems like everyone blames it on oil failure.I can see if you don't run your motor all the times and it sits there could be rust or corrosion building up from lack of use.I can't see that happening if it's used all the time.I have 2 merc books and one sys 100:1 and another says 50:1.


I'm not trying to start any oil war here just wanted to express that it makes no sense the way they are set up.I can't see a 25hp 2stroke yamaha and merc being built out of different metals.It was just on my mind so i figured i would just write it.


----------



## Johny25

Ever seen a Tohatsu Mega 25 :shock: Fastest 25 ever built I believe.... although it was a 40 or 50hp block that was restricted to a 25.

Here is my theory on oil mixing. My Johnson can run 100:1 (I don't do this though), and I have seen motors that were run on 100:1 for 25+ years with no problem. But I believe that some people (not so smart) who couldn't read or mix fuel properly may have ended up mixing their fuel to 115:1 or 125:1 and then you start pushing the limits and end up with a seized motor....especially if you prop your boat wrong and go over the recommended RPM range by 500 or so. The combo of the two is a early death sentence for a motor. Reality is that there are a lot of weekend boaters out there that really know nothing about motors or boating or really anything mechanical for that matter. And it is my theory that people like this probably seized a lot of motors from improper mixing or under propping there motor or both. This lead manufactures to go to the cautious area of 50:1. If you mess up and mix it 75:1 then all is still good right....... This is just my theory though and I don't have much to back it up :lol: 

There is no question that running 50:1 versus 100:1 is better for your motor in the long run. That is why people who like to run there motors over the recommended RPM range tend to run 37:1 or 24:1 to keep the motor well lubed. Higher RPM equals more heat and wear.


----------



## scoobeb

I also use good quality oil.I use 100%synthetic tcw3 pennzoil.I have quite a bit of that(4 gallons)I got a bunch of them at walmart before they stopped selling it.Once that is done which will take a long while i'm going to switch over to the xd100 etec oil for my merc.I can get it for around $30 a gallon at my marina.The guy who runs the place has been there for many yrs and he said not because he sells it but he belives hands down the xd100 is the best synthetic oil out there.

I'm gonna give it a shot.I can still get the pennzoil at west marine but it's over $40 a gallon,forget that.Well i guess i will just go with at least a 75:1 or 50:1.I figure i would hit it right in the middle at 75:1.I don't think it will hurt it.


----------



## tnriverluver

I bought brand new in 1988 a Lowe 160 Alum. bass boat with a Johnson 48 Spl. One of the first motors to run 100:1 that I am aware of. We ran that motor 100:1 the first year and then Johnson recommended 50:1 instead. Yeah it smokes a little more but never had a problem. A few years after selling that boat I bought another Identical rig from a widow and always ran it 100:1 but would mix 50:1 the first tank in the spring and again on my last use of the year. Most problems I always heard about where cold starts after a long period of sitting. I personally have never had an outboard fail on me mechanically other than a mid 70;s 115 merc tower of power and that was because I was young and screwed with the timing unknowingly trying to fix an idle issue. Costly mistake!!!!, but that motor ran better than it ever had after a rebuild and to the best of my knowledge is still running strong today.


----------



## scoobeb

I would think the same that as long as you mix properly at a 100:1 it wold be fine.I am going to stick with at least a 75:1 ratio.I can't see how that is not enough oil for a outboard.It is 16 oz of oil for a 6gallon tank.I can't see how 12oz wouldn't be enough oil.This is of course when using the outboard at least once a week and not sitting for mths.That is what seemed to be the problem with johnson/evinrude outboards.

This is what is nice about a 4stroke it's like a car change the oil and go.There is very little maintenance on a 4stroke.I have a guy that i know ordered a brand new 20hp suzuki 4stroke so we will see how it performs in his opinion.I want the suzuki bad.What i want to do is have my family boat that i can go to the springs with and have fun at the beach and i want the suzuki for that boat.
I want either this merc or the new sea pro for a fishing boat.

It amazes me how suzuki can put so much into a 97lb motor.The efi will be awesome,plus it's a super light motor.I would also think it has better punch from the efi(plese correct me if i'm wrong about the efi having more punch).Plus the price is right for them at $2725 on a site i found.I have called them and asked if they would do better then the money their asking and they said they can go to $2600,tax +shipping included.


----------



## tnriverluver

I wonder if that Suzuki has a system that will work with a dead battery like the 25 Merc and Tohatsu's.


----------



## scoobeb

Yes it's a battery less system.It will work no matter what.From what i have found so far it seems to be a great motor.It will only be a matter of time were all outboards will be efi.I bet the next 20hp to do so will be the tohatsu/merc.All the brands will follow


----------



## scoobeb

While we are on the discussion of 20hp outboards,does anyone think just because the suzuki has almost 23cc's less then a 20hp 4stroke merc or tohatsu it will perform different or is a 20hp a 20hp and they will perform the same.The one thing this motor has that is so different is the efi and it weighs in at just 97lbs.Maybe the weight difference will even itself out with the merc.The 20hp merc weighs in at a bit over 115lbs.I wonder how fast it would push a 1436 jon boat.

I have seen the older 15hp 4stroke suzuki's push some weight now so i would think this motor would be a little powerhouse compared to last 15hp suzuki.I'm hoping someone buys one and gives a good report on it.If i some how some way run into some extra money i will be very tempted to get one.I have been waiting a long time to see a 20hp 4stroke suzuki,they are the last one to have a 20hp.Every major brand has a 20hp now.


----------



## tnriverluver

It would push a 1436 very very well!! However I have never seen a 1436 rated for more than 15hp so I think you could be dangerously over powered. This is if you are talking Aluminum flatbottom as I know the v hulls are generally rated considerably higher.


----------



## scoobeb

The 1436 lowe is rated for a 20hp which is the same weight as my 25hp merc.Of course the 25hp will have more power but if you have seen a 1436 lowe it's a extremely strong boat for what it is.Its actually got a thicker guage aluminum at .064 compared to a alumacraft 1442 or 1542 its not that big of a difference but still impresive for a 1436.I know the transom is no doubt strong enough to hold the 25hp merc.It's the scary speed it will do.I may be able to only go like half to 3/4 throttle on a boat like that.

I will see,i may be able to find a nice used 1448 or 1648 on craigslist by the time i'm ready to get a boat.I got an offer from a guy yesterday.Anyone chime in if you think this is a good deal.I do want a 4stroke for another boat but i may not be able to pass this deal up.

A guy called me and he wants to trade me a 2005 15hp 4stroke yamaha,electric start and some cash for my 25hp merc,does anyone think this is a good deal?I think it may be.The yamaha is as clean or cleaner then mine so thats like brand new as mine is.We are going to discuss cash today but i won't take any less then $500 +the motor.A 2005 yamaha 15hp will be worth at least around here $1200-1400max.I will see what he says today.I have never actually owned a 4stroke and i'm dieing to run one on a boat to really see the difference between a 2stroke and 4stroke.

From what i have seen on you tube they seem to have some good power for a 15.If i'm not mistaken that yr had the 323cc motor in it.Well would like to hear opinions on this,thanks.


----------



## tnriverluver

This is just me since I know nothing about your finances or your 25hp Merc. If the Merc is still in good condition I would be tempted to keep it and properly store it because you may later find a nice boat and trailer extremely cheap that needs a 25. Around here good short shaft tiller 25s are next to impossible to find used. I watched the paper, craiglist, and Ebay for almost a year before I managed to snag my 25 Evinrude and paid too much for an unknown engine just to have what I needed to get my new boat on the water at the time. Boats are cheap, outboards usually are not. The 15 Yam will push your boat just fine but will be nothing like your current 25 as far as speed. I dare say in a few more years if they aren't completely outlawed used two strokes will bring a premium price compared to today.


----------



## scoobeb

Just sold it for $2000.I couldn't pass up that kind of money,i don't think anyone would.25's around here in fl are a dime a dozen.The problem is finding one in the condition that i had.That is next to impossible.I have found like 3 25hp stroke yamaha's i have been following steadily and been watching the price drop.2 out of 3 are flat out mint.The one i have my eye on is a 2009 25hp 2stroke yamaha for $2000.That is a steal of a deal if you ask me.The biggest thing is pics can hide alot if taken right.That is why i took pics of my motor all the way around,i hide nothing.

Well there is a boat show coming in sept and i may find a deal on a suzuki 20hp by then who knows.I am just going to study craigslist and if i see a deal i will go and look at it asap before someone else scoops it up.Thanks for all the help and great opinions,this is truely a great site to learn from.


----------



## scoobeb

Well i just called up a rep at a place called newoutboards.com to get some info on the suzuki.They told me that there is of course no reliability yet on the motor.They ran the motor and said the tohatsu/merc had way more power because of the larger powerhead.The suzuki ran beautiful and had good power but they said they would still pick the merc/tohatsu over the suzuki even with having the efi.

So i guess i will have to wait for more reviews from people who have it or when i can find more on the net.It has only been out a month so i won't be getting a new outboard till at least tax season.I guess so far i'm leaning toward the 25hp 2stroke sea pro or a 20hp 2stroke merc/tohatsu.They are close to the same price.It's going to be going on a 1436 crestliner that is rated for a 20hp so i know the boat will hold the 25 with no problem.This boat is built like a tank.It's extremely strong.The transom is in perfect condition.Every rivet is perfect.

I'm going to start moding the boat real soon.I have been doing some drawing plans for it and i don't know exactly were i want to put things yet.The biggest thing i like about this boat is it has most of the room from the livewell back to the end of the boat.Very little room up front which is what i wanted in a jon boat.I wanted more space to stand up and move around were i was driving the boat.Especialy when i get a bigger fish i can move now instead of tripping over everything.

We have around 2 more mths of hot weather here in fl then it will cool down and i will start going out fishing again.It's just to darn hot.I do go when it's overcast because it cools down quite a bit. Right now i can't go anyway,no motor.I got a big 150qt cooler for fish,i also have a little cooler that fits right inside of the big cooler i use for food and drinks so i don't get the slime all over my drinks and food plus i don't need a seperate spot for another cooler.

I know it's just a small 1436 jon boat but i'm excited about going fishing again after loosing my brand new boat and my merc motor.I sold it because i had to but in the end i got a better boat and the boat i wanted for almost nothing.I was able to pay all my back bills and get this boat so that worked out great.

I may need a new trailer in the future but this one rolls for now.It's in ok shape.For $1200 boat,motor and trailer i think i did real good.Now i just need to get a motor and i'm gonna think hard.I also found some left over 25hp 2stroke yamahas in my state but they are asking for an arm and leg.I have lots of options,i'm def going to explore all of them.


----------



## scoobeb

I have a question in general about this motor.Because it's fuel injected will it have better low end torque out of the hole compared to a carbed outboard or it really doesn't make a difference?

Basically what i want to know is will it have a quicker response time when hitting the throttle being fuel injected compared to a carbed motor?

I guess if being fuel injected is the only advantage it has over like the merc 20hp then i may as well go ith the more powerful outboard which is the merc.I still can't find much info on this 20hp 4stroke suzuki.I guess i need to give it till at least the end of this yr to really hear any info whether it's good or bad news.

No matter what i get it's going on the back of a 1436 so i would think any 15 or 20hp would move it well.I'm going to start moding my boat soon.It's going to be a fishing machine.


----------



## PATRIOT2

Came real close to ordering this new Suzuki yesterday at $2925 delivered . . . read all of these posts and the debate continues. Like everyone else, the port fuel injection, batteryless ignition, 6-year warranty and the weight of this motor is what got my attention . . . the name Suzuki, 90 miles to nearest service center and no power tilt not so much (I'm a Honda guy for everything else). I'm currently running a 1987 15HP Nissan 2-stroke, that I purchased from the original owner on a 200# Lowe 1987 aluminum mod V-hull. Would like to take my first foray into the 4-stroke world but continue to wonder what size 4-stroke will give me at least the performance of my old 2-stroke. I need a test drive . . . since I'd never buy a new car without driving it first.


----------



## scoobeb

Go to you tube i found some videos of the 20hp 4stroke suzuki on boats running and it seems to have a good bit of power.


----------



## Ictalurus

My big question regarding the 4 stroke motors is the ability to troll at slow speeds. My sweet baby 8 trolls down to 1.6/7 MPH. I've been in a 1648 w/ a 20 HP 4 stroke yamaha and it felt like it was clipping along pretty good at idle, no GPS but seemed too fast to troll IMO.


----------



## scoobeb

There is a ton of videos on you tube on the 15 and 20hp 4stroke suzuki efi now.The motor seems to be very promising.I still have a decision to make as i also can get a new 25hp 2stroke merc out of the box for the same price.I know the 25hp will be like a rocket ship but i won't have to run full speed with it which will save gas in the long run.I like the 20hp 4stroke suzuki because it's so quiet and will save a ton of gas compared to the 25hp 2stroke.

The motor will be going on a 1436 crestliner i just picked up around 2 mths ago that is rated for a 20hp.It's the thicker guage boat of the 2 that cresliner makes.They make the 1436 lite like lowe does(basically the same boat)and they make the heavier guage 1436 as lowe does.064 guage thick boat.The boat i have is extremely strong for a 1436.The 20hp suzuki also weighs 97lbs compared to the merc of 118lbs.That is a 21lb difference.That by itself would make a difference in the stern of the boat.

I still have some time to make my decision.It's starting to cool down here in fl so i will be moding the boat soon.That will add some extra weight to the boat also.I have been looking at some peoples mods and can't belive what you can do with a small boat of this size.People are extremely creative in what they do with a small boat of this size.The mods are endless.


----------



## abatis

I recently bought the Suzuki 15 EFI shortshaft engine, electric start. I only have 5 hours on it, 5 left to go for the break in but I like the engine. It is light weight compared to most others in the same class, starts easy and is super quiet. It replaced a 1971 Merc 7.5 so a real upgrade for me. I would have gone for the 20 HP but the local lakes have a 15 HP restriction. The engine planes a 14 ft Harbercraft aluminum with two people and gear no problem. The 6 year warranty is a plus. I bought my kid a Suzuki Sx4 car a few years back and it has been rock solid. When it came time to shop for an outboard engine I was open to a Japanese maker like Suzuki.


----------



## scoobeb

What kind of top speed do you get with the 15hp efi?


----------



## noengerny

I just hung a 20hp fuel injected new Suzuki on my old aluminum V-hull. Its small, light, smooth, and powerful. It starts on about half of a pull and it just sips gas. I bought it online and can't be happier with the price. I will be running pump gas in it instead of non-ethanol like I must use in all my carb'ed motors. Of course its a four-stroke, because I prefer my oil inside the crankcase and then recycled, instead of spread out all over the surface of the bay.


----------



## scoobeb

Noengerny can you give me some top speeds if you have a gps and with how many people you have in the boat.Thanks for any info.


----------



## noengerny

Scoobeb.....I have an old leaky, 14 foot V-Hulled Aluminum 1968 Duo with a heavy carpeted plywood floor, 45 lbs of gasoline, a trolling motor, a full-size battery, 50 lbs of ice and fishing gear, a 50 lb dog and a 200 lb me. I don't have a GPS but it feels like about 20 mph ['feels like' is based on the fact that I do have another boat with GPS} and I haven't really done WOT because I'm breaking it in. Give me a bit and I might be able to fill you in a bit more. I really hate to say it, but I saved about 1400 dollars by not buying it from my local dealer.


----------



## scoobeb

Thanks noengerny for the info.Sounds like you have a real heavy rig going there.Sounds good on waiting to break it in to get the wot speed.I am thinking of getting one with my income tax check.Seems like a great state of the art light outboard with plenty of punch from what i have seen on you tube.The 20hp merc was my first choice but since this came out that has changed my mind a bit even know i still like the merc.The merc has what no other outboard has,a ratchet tilt system that makes tilting the outboad a breeze.The merc has a slightly bigger more powerful powerhead but where talking a 1436 jon boat here so a couple mph won't feel that much different.

The weight dif is 115lbs to 97lbs alsne is efi one is carbed.I will have to give this a ton of thought either way.


----------



## scoobeb

Well i got some great info about these motors at the time being.I went to iboats to check if this motor has had any issues and what i got so far from a dealer in my area who keeps in contact with onlineoutboards is that half of the suzuki's are coming out of the box not working and it's related to a fuel glitch and their taking care of it as we speak.The good news is the ones that have come out of the box with none of these probs are outstanding.A ton of these motors get bugs in the beginning and get worked out.

As far as realiability the source said very good besides the fuel glitch they are correcting.I think it's going to be a recall on the 15/20hp 4stroke efi suzuki soon.The tohatsu/merc has way better hole shot according to this source also.The overall top speed is very close as far as i gather.So that is the info i found.The person i talked to said i wouldn't worry about the problem it will be taken care of asap and the motor will be in the outstanding category.So thats what i know so far.


----------



## scoobeb

Update on the new 20hp suzuki,from sources that i got from another site,these motors have had problems out of the box with the efi not working properly.I guess it's some type of glitch in the system and the motors are hit and miss.I'm sure that suzuki has fixed the issue by now.The source i got it from is a primary tohatsu/merc dealer but is now carrying the suzuki brand.They tested the suzuki against the tohatsu,the results were pretty close but the tohatsu has more quite a bit more torque out of the hole and was 2mph overall at the top end.I guess not to overwhelming.That is by what they tested,of course on the same boat,persons,fuel etc....Everything was exactly the same.

Now the suzuki did start easier (efi) and also weighs 18lbs less then the tohatsu/merc.The suzuki got a bit better gas milage and ran smoother.The tohatsu is a 351 cc outboard and the suzuki is a 327 cc outboard,plus the suzuki is a 2.08 gear ratio compared to the 2.15 gear ratio of the tohatsu.

This is the information i just wanted to pass on to anyone that is interested in buying one as i am.If anyone has anymore info to add or anyone has bought one since i last posted in dec that would be great if you have anythying to add to this.As far i can see the new 15/20hp suzuki is going to be an amazing motor as all suzuki's are.Top of its class in due time,especially being an efi motor is an awesome thing.


----------

